# Awning Problems



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

Hey everybody, I have a couple of questions about RV awnings. Wife and I purchased a travel trailer and I am starting to realize we have some awning problems.

Problem #1. The support arms that slide up when you roll your awning out are not parallel to the main awning arms when in storage. Is there a way to correct this problem? Any suggestions?

Problem #2. The awning material needs to b e replaced. How hard is it to replace the material? Any body have any suggestions or experience doing this?

Thanks


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe this will help. Problem 1 you can just move it over by hand mine does that from time to time. As far as replacing the fabric i would get it done! I did one on my first camper and i will not do that again man what a pain. It is not that expensive to have done.just call around to get estimates.hope this helps


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Problem #2 I googled it a couple years ago, was thinking about doing it myself didnt look too bad but I chickened out, payed a pro. took him and 2 helpers all of about 30 minutes. money well spent. after watching them I know I would of had to of had 3 helpers or I probably would have torn my new awning, problem #1 will probably be corrected when changing the awning material. Buy the awning material then just pay to have installed.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Usually the fabric has shifted if the arms are not straight when the awning rolls up.

I intend to replace the fabric on our awning in the near future. Best price I have found is here.


----------

